# the best cinnamon rolls I have ever had



## krusher

I got this recipe a few years back and they are by far the best cinnamon rolls I have ever had, they are time consuming, but is'nt smoking meat? Besides you can do it while you'r smokin and have a delicious desert.

I am going to throw in some pics just for the fun of it, here are the ingredients:

***Dough***
2 packages active dry yeast
1 cup warm water (105-115 degrees F)
2/3 cup sugar, PLUS1 teaspoon sugar
1 cup warmed milk
2/3 cup butter
2 teaspoons salt
2 eggs, slightly beaten
7 cups flour, or more if needed
***Filling***
1 cup melted butter, divided
1 3/4 cup sugar, divided
3 tablespoons cinnamon
1 1/2 cup chopped walnuts, optional
1 1/2 cup raisins, optional
***Creamy Glaze***
2/3 cup melted butter
4 cups powdered sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
6 tablespoons hot water, more as needed

!!!!!!a little trick to get dough to rise good is to crank up the oven to 400 degrees for ONE minute, turn the oven off and this will make it about 80 degrees inside the oven which is supposedly the best temp to get dough to rise.!!!!!

and here are the directions:
In a small bowl mix together warm water, yeast and sugar and set aside. In a large bowl, mix milk, remaining 2/3 Cup sugar, melted butter, salt and eggs; stir well and add yeast mixture. Add half the flour and beat until smooth. Stir in enough of the remaining flour until dough is slightly stiff (dough will be sticky). Turn out onto a well-floured board; knead 5-10 minutes. Place in well-buttered glass or plastic bowl, cover and let rise in warm place, free from drafts, until doubled in bulk, about 1-1 1/2 hours. When doubled, punch down dough and let rest 5 min. Roll out on floured surface into a 15x20" rectangle. 

Filling: Spread dough with 1/2 Cup melted butter. Mix together 1 1/2 Cup sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over buttered dough. Sprinkle with walnuts and raisins, if desired. Roll up jellyroll-fashion and pinch edge together to seal. Cut into 12-15 slices. Coat bottom of a 13x9 inch baking pan and a 8 inch square pan with remaining melted butter, then sprinkle with remaining sugar. Place cinnamon roll slices close together in pans. Let rise in warm place until dough is doubled in bulk, about 45 min. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Bake 25-30 minutes, or until rolls are nicely browned. Cool rolls slightly. 

Creamy Glaze: Meanwhile, in med. bowl, mix melted butter, powdered sugar and vanilla; add hot water 1 Tablespoon at a time until glaze reaches desired spreading consistency. Spread over slightly cooled rolls. 


here is the yeast sugar and warm water, it should always get foamy after a few minutes

here is the yeast and sugar milk mixture combined, no flour yet:

make sure you sift the flour:

here is the dough in the glass bowl sprayed well so it wont stick to the sides:



I'll have some more pics as the day goes, the dough is in the oven rising right now.


----------



## supervman

Looks great dog! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## curious aardvark

suppose I could use the breadmaker for the dough :-) 

I love fresh cinnamon rolls.

Yeah if I cut that recipe in half it'll work no problem :-) 

Right then where's that 'print recipe' button.


----------



## krusher

here are some more pics, I just got done rolling them up and slicing them. Going in the oven to rise before baking



here is what the dough looks like after it rises, if you let it go the full hour and a half it will spill over the sides:


all rolled out with butter and cinnamon :

all rolled up:


here they are ready to rise some more:


----------



## krusher

here they are now that they are done and iced, I cant wait to eat one, I'm gonna let them cool a little and then enjoy.


----------



## lisacsco

I would never have been able to wait :)  They look wonderful!!


----------



## williamzanzinger

Smoking meat is gratifying Right.
But so is working with yeast. When you wind up with a delicious finished product it makes you feel like a rockstar. Those cinnamon rolls look great. Way to conquer the elements.


----------



## walking dude

nice, REAL nice............only thing that would be better, is a sticky pecan bed that them rolls would sit in........flip it over after its dun.......NIRVANA


----------



## newbiesmoker

Those rolls sure look good. I might try some for sunday. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## monty

I am gonna do this!

We are being told that we will not work anywhere near as much overtime this winter because of budget constraints!

I can see a batch of those cinnamon rolls following up a great breakfast of eggs, Canadian bacon, homefries and fresh brewed coffee on a minus 30 morning! With excellent company, of course!

Cheers!


----------



## krusher

thanks for all the good comments, I'm tellin you , once you have tried these, it will spoil you for all others.  Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## mrsb

My grandmother used to make homemade cinnamon rolls whenever we visited.  Those look just as delicious!!! I haven't quite got the patience, but am saving the recipe for when I do.  After seeing those, it may be soon.


----------



## rickandtaz

Thanks for sharing the recipe krusher! They look yummy! I will be trying a batch of cinnamon rolls. Points to you.


----------



## krusher

thanks for the points!  there is no doubt , when you make them you'll see the ones you liked to get in the store, and they won't look so good anymore.


----------



## daboys

Krusher, those look great!! I know I couldn't wait till they cooled off. Gotta show this to the wife and give them a try. Thanks!


----------



## monty

Well, krusher, you have earned a Sticky today.

Your post is picture perfect, literally!

Thank you for sharing this with all of us and for taking the time to make such a great post!

Cheers!


----------



## krusher

thank you monty!  that is definately a big pat on the back!!  I hope everyone enjoys them as much as my family and friends.  If anyone has any questions just shoot me a p.m. and I'll try my best to help you.


----------



## okie joe

Thanks for the recipe..makeing them today,,,,,daughter and I bake bread and cinn rolls.


----------



## dingle

Thanks for the recipe Krusker! Printed it yesterday, will probly make them today.


----------



## erain

thks for the recipie krusher, gonna give this a try in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## walking dude

krusher, any way, after these have risen the last time in the pan, maybe freezing half?  so i can put like 4 in a 9x9 pan. when i DO sweets i do em BIG. but not even ONE pan full of yours, let alone TWO pans..........they end up drying out.............


----------



## supervman

Uh, cut the recipe size. Make a smaller batch.


----------



## walking dude

uhhhhhhhhh.........would be nice just to pull em outta the freezer, thaw, and pop in oven..........then getting the kitchen all messy.......YA THINK???


----------



## krusher

should be just fine to freeze after they have risen for the second time, I just make a whole bunch of them and the family gets wind of it and next thing you know they have taken them all. I make this many so I can get maybe two of them !! My little girl took one in her lunch and gave a bite to her best friend and her freind reached over and bit her so she would drop it and she coul get it, so my little girl bit her back and got it back from her. kids......


----------



## lisacsco

You raised her right :)


----------



## lisacsco

I have had surgery twice on both my hands, can I use my Kitchen Aid mixer with the dough hook on it for the kneeding?


----------



## monty

LIsa,

I do not see a problem using a  Kitchen Aide mixer for this type of dough. Just do not overdo it or the dough will cook up hard. 

Hope your hands are happy!

Cheers!


----------



## bmudd14474

I made this today and it was great. Used the Kitchen Aid with the dough hook to bring it all together then kneaded it by hand. Great.


----------



## mulepackin

Excellent looking rolls. I'm a nut for good cinnamon rolls, but I never take the time to bake my own. I will be trying a batch of these as soon as time allows. Thanks for the post


----------



## mulepackin

Monty,

We are having the same thing at the hospital I work at. They can't limit our OT, because when they need us, they need us. But what they are doing is sending us home early during our shift if it is slow and we have earned OT. Cost Improvement Days they call them. I get no answer when I ask management what they are doing (that hurts their wallet) to improve cost


----------



## krusher

should'nt be a problem, I have used the dough hooks to knead it but like monty said not to long, i  knead them about 3-4 minutes when I use a machine insead of 10,  they will do good for you I am sure.


----------



## lisacsco

Thanks Krusher


----------



## white cloud

Thanks for the recipe Krusher they look great. I had made CR's before but I would like to try your recipe out. COPIED


----------



## williamzanzinger

Walkingdude. If you freeze a yeast dough do it after the first rise.
ex let dough rise, punch down, roll out fill, roll up ,cut and freeze.
If you freeze it in the greased pan, wrapped well, leaving the neccesary space. You can pull them out of the freezer 24 hours before you need them and theyll proof right in your fridge. Remeve plastic and bake. If you want them to rise faster you can still proof them. lol I use my dryer. Let it run with a wet towel for 10 minutes then open door and put your wrapped pan in there and whatever you have will proof.


----------



## sumosmoke

What an awesome recipe, complete with qvue!!! Points to you for sharing this sweet!


----------



## mamunoz

Looks amazing I have a feeling this would get me liking cinamon rolls


----------



## bmudd14474

Wanted to Bump this back up for any newbie thats looking for something new to try. They are great.


----------



## fired up

Yummy! points!


----------



## mulepackin

I did up a batch of these last weekend, and they are fantastic! The first part of the dough recipe is a little misleading where it says to mix water yeast and sugar then set aside. Then it says to mix remaining sugar with flour etc. I assumed this meant mix the tsp. of sugar into the yeast and water, and the 2/3 cup into the flour, although it doesn't make that clear. That seemed to make sense to me. In any case they turned out great and I can't wait to do them again.


----------



## noobsmoke

I made these rolls today and they are FANTASTIC!  I have never made cinnamon rolls before and never thought that I could, but this recipe was easy...though a bit time consuming, but for the results it is totally worth it.  

Kudos to the OP.  This one is definitely going in my recipe book.  I cut the recipe in half and still made 12 cinnamon rolls.  Mmmm :)

Hey, does anybody know if it is better to store these baked rolls in the fridge, freezer, countertop etc?  I don't expect them to last more than three days.


----------



## krusher

I got this recipe a few years back and they are by far the best cinnamon rolls I have ever had, they are time consuming, but is'nt smoking meat? Besides you can do it while you'r smokin and have a delicious desert.

I am going to throw in some pics just for the fun of it, here are the ingredients:

***Dough***
2 packages active dry yeast
1 cup warm water (105-115 degrees F)
2/3 cup sugar, PLUS1 teaspoon sugar
1 cup warmed milk
2/3 cup butter
2 teaspoons salt
2 eggs, slightly beaten
7 cups flour, or more if needed
***Filling***
1 cup melted butter, divided
1 3/4 cup sugar, divided
3 tablespoons cinnamon
1 1/2 cup chopped walnuts, optional
1 1/2 cup raisins, optional
***Creamy Glaze***
2/3 cup melted butter
4 cups powdered sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
6 tablespoons hot water, more as needed

!!!!!!a little trick to get dough to rise good is to crank up the oven to 400 degrees for ONE minute, turn the oven off and this will make it about 80 degrees inside the oven which is supposedly the best temp to get dough to rise.!!!!!

and here are the directions:
In a small bowl mix together warm water, yeast and sugar and set aside. In a large bowl, mix milk, remaining 2/3 Cup sugar, melted butter, salt and eggs; stir well and add yeast mixture. Add half the flour and beat until smooth. Stir in enough of the remaining flour until dough is slightly stiff (dough will be sticky). Turn out onto a well-floured board; knead 5-10 minutes. Place in well-buttered glass or plastic bowl, cover and let rise in warm place, free from drafts, until doubled in bulk, about 1-1 1/2 hours. When doubled, punch down dough and let rest 5 min. Roll out on floured surface into a 15x20" rectangle. 

Filling: Spread dough with 1/2 Cup melted butter. Mix together 1 1/2 Cup sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over buttered dough. Sprinkle with walnuts and raisins, if desired. Roll up jellyroll-fashion and pinch edge together to seal. Cut into 12-15 slices. Coat bottom of a 13x9 inch baking pan and a 8 inch square pan with remaining melted butter, then sprinkle with remaining sugar. Place cinnamon roll slices close together in pans. Let rise in warm place until dough is doubled in bulk, about 45 min. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Bake 25-30 minutes, or until rolls are nicely browned. Cool rolls slightly. 

Creamy Glaze: Meanwhile, in med. bowl, mix melted butter, powdered sugar and vanilla; add hot water 1 Tablespoon at a time until glaze reaches desired spreading consistency. Spread over slightly cooled rolls. 


here is the yeast sugar and warm water, it should always get foamy after a few minutes

here is the yeast and sugar milk mixture combined, no flour yet:

make sure you sift the flour:

here is the dough in the glass bowl sprayed well so it wont stick to the sides:



I'll have some more pics as the day goes, the dough is in the oven rising right now.


----------



## supervman

Looks great dog! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## curious aardvark

suppose I could use the breadmaker for the dough :-) 

I love fresh cinnamon rolls.

Yeah if I cut that recipe in half it'll work no problem :-) 

Right then where's that 'print recipe' button.


----------



## krusher

here are some more pics, I just got done rolling them up and slicing them. Going in the oven to rise before baking



here is what the dough looks like after it rises, if you let it go the full hour and a half it will spill over the sides:


all rolled out with butter and cinnamon :

all rolled up:


here they are ready to rise some more:


----------



## krusher

here they are now that they are done and iced, I cant wait to eat one, I'm gonna let them cool a little and then enjoy.


----------



## lisacsco

I would never have been able to wait :)  They look wonderful!!


----------



## williamzanzinger

Smoking meat is gratifying Right.
But so is working with yeast. When you wind up with a delicious finished product it makes you feel like a rockstar. Those cinnamon rolls look great. Way to conquer the elements.


----------



## walking dude

nice, REAL nice............only thing that would be better, is a sticky pecan bed that them rolls would sit in........flip it over after its dun.......NIRVANA


----------



## newbiesmoker

Those rolls sure look good. I might try some for sunday. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## monty

I am gonna do this!

We are being told that we will not work anywhere near as much overtime this winter because of budget constraints!

I can see a batch of those cinnamon rolls following up a great breakfast of eggs, Canadian bacon, homefries and fresh brewed coffee on a minus 30 morning! With excellent company, of course!

Cheers!


----------



## krusher

thanks for all the good comments, I'm tellin you , once you have tried these, it will spoil you for all others.  Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## mrsb

My grandmother used to make homemade cinnamon rolls whenever we visited.  Those look just as delicious!!! I haven't quite got the patience, but am saving the recipe for when I do.  After seeing those, it may be soon.


----------



## rickandtaz

Thanks for sharing the recipe krusher! They look yummy! I will be trying a batch of cinnamon rolls. Points to you.


----------



## krusher

thanks for the points!  there is no doubt , when you make them you'll see the ones you liked to get in the store, and they won't look so good anymore.


----------



## daboys

Krusher, those look great!! I know I couldn't wait till they cooled off. Gotta show this to the wife and give them a try. Thanks!


----------



## monty

Well, krusher, you have earned a Sticky today.

Your post is picture perfect, literally!

Thank you for sharing this with all of us and for taking the time to make such a great post!

Cheers!


----------



## krusher

thank you monty!  that is definately a big pat on the back!!  I hope everyone enjoys them as much as my family and friends.  If anyone has any questions just shoot me a p.m. and I'll try my best to help you.


----------



## okie joe

Thanks for the recipe..makeing them today,,,,,daughter and I bake bread and cinn rolls.


----------



## dingle

Thanks for the recipe Krusker! Printed it yesterday, will probly make them today.


----------



## erain

thks for the recipie krusher, gonna give this a try in a couple weeks!!!


----------

